# Loyalty of a GSD...incredible story



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

Read this on MSN this AM and I thought I would share...never cease to amaze me 

http://now.msn.com/loyal-dog-talero-waits-by-dead-owners-side-for-23-days-in-snow


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Horrifying. Poor dog.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow...I'm glad he was found and is back with family.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

That is horrifying and one thing we were taught in SAR. NEVER NEVER NEVER leave the car during a white out! 

Always have a white out kit in the car (food, something to drink blankets, extra clothes etc) but never ever leave. Once you wondered off that is a death sentence. If you stay in the car you will most likely survive. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I traced back on the MSN story, and found another very similar story.

Faithful dog refuses to leave his owner's graveside for six years

Faithful dog refuses to leave his owner's graveside for six years DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family Keywords: faithful dog, loyal, cemetery, argentina


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Wah. Both stories are sad lol


----------

